# squirrel cleaning issue



## dannym

i feel stupid asking but i will anyway...i recently gained an interest in hunting in general and started hunting squirrels. i researched on the internet as well as numerous magazines and have had some success this season. i, however, have had an issue after skinning and cleaning them it seams there is fur that sicks to the flesh...its not hair or fur connected to skin, its loose, single hairs that seem to stick to the flesh...can anybody help me and advise me what im doin wrong? i truly appreciate any help


----------



## Mickey Finn

The hairs a pain. Skinning them while they are still warm helps. I cut the tail half way through from the underside. Then step on it, grab the rear legs, and pull. This pulls the fur off over the head and arms. Then cut off head and arms. The skin on the legs is all that remains. This is called the britches by some. Pull them off towards the feet then cut.

Gut after this is done.

I still get some hairs which I wipe or pick off. 

I've gotten seven this year. How have you done?


----------



## dannym

4 squirrels in 3 outtings...all in pinckney rec area...i got a late start to be honest the first time i went out was the beginning of january. i use a similair process to clean them, and i clean them as soon as they hit the ground. i soak them in salt water when i get home and it seems like the hairs are easier to see and can pick what hairs i can indivdually but it is such a hassle...thank you for the input i didnt know if i was makin a rookie mistake or if its a commom problem.


----------



## emason323

One thing that works pretty well for me is throwing the skinned squirrels in cold water when i get home. The cold makes it harder for the loose hair to stick.


----------



## part-timer

i either throw mine in a pot of water or just wash them off good and then cook them. i have washed them with cold water before and froze them as long as you dont leave them for to long you wont have to worry about freezer burn. no matter how careful i am i some fur always gets back on them.


----------



## motorcityhtps

I usually cut the skin all the way around the belly with a razor knife, then pull apart, making sure to cut the feet/neck/tailbone from the inside after the skin comes off. This is much more difficult with fox squirrels than with greys, since fox's have much thicker, tougher skin. I also don't like to step on the tails because I give them to a buddy who ties flies and dresses treble hooks with them. Today was the first time all season that I got skunked in the squirrel woods:lol::lol::lol: I did see one though.


----------



## JimP

A _*quick*_ wave of a propane torch (lit!) over the sparse loose hair works on deer...don't know why it wouldn't work on other game?


----------



## Mickey Finn

jimp said:


> A _*quick*_ wave of a propane torch (lit!) over the sparse loose hair works on deer...don't know why it wouldn't work on other game?


Tried that. Too hot I guess.:lol: Thats the only down side to squirrels.

ATB


----------



## No.4shot

before skinning I dunk them in water to get them soaked. After cleaning I put them in a pan in the sink and let water run over them. The pan will over flow with water. Just let them sit for about 5 minutes.


----------



## greenhead1984

I use a Gillette mach 3 razor and shave the hairs off. (this is after I skin them) It gets the hairs that seem to grow into the meat and even picks up alot of the loose hair


----------



## folpak

greenhead1984 said:


> I use a Gillette mach 3 razor and shave the hairs off. (this is after I skin them) It gets the hairs that seem to grow into the meat and even picks up alot of the loose hair


that sounds as bad as the perch milking thread... What are you doing out there? O just shaving my squirrel. :lol:


----------



## SPITFIRE

folpak said:


> that sounds as bad as the perch milking thread... What are you doing out there? O just shaving my squirrel. :lol:


 LMAO!! would be a site to see,shaving the hair off a squirrel ****:lol:


----------



## soccer_man48420

This is the way I do it, Usually my cur and I take 50 plus a year and once you get this down you will have very little hair... also use side cutters on the feet to make it quick less chance of hair. Most days i can clean a squirrel in 2 mins or less. 



Mickey Finn said:


> The hairs a pain. Skinning them while they are still warm helps. I cut the tail half way through from the underside. Then step on it, grab the rear legs, and pull. This pulls the fur off over the head and arms. Then cut off head and arms. The skin on the legs is all that remains. This is called the britches by some. Pull them off towards the feet then cut.
> 
> Gut after this is done.
> 
> I still get some hairs which I wipe or pick off.
> 
> I've gotten seven this year. How have you done?


----------



## Fishslayer5789

jimp said:


> A _*quick*_ wave of a propane torch (lit!) over the sparse loose hair works on deer...don't know why it wouldn't work on other game?


I was thinking the same thing. As far as cleaning squirrels, I cleaned 3 last week. I cut a slit through the skin across the back, put my fingers in, and pull both directions (left hand towards the head, right hand towards the tail). If I was to keep them whole, I then gut them after skinning, chopping the head/feet off, etc. I'm making some sandwich spread tomorrow with the pulled meat.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

No.4shot said:


> before skinning I dunk them in water to get them soaked. After cleaning I put them in a pan in the sink and let water run over them. The pan will over flow with water. Just let them sit for about 5 minutes.


You skin wet squirrels? What kind of shampoo do you use?

I'm hearing of shaving squirrels, bathing squirrels....what is this world coming to?!?!?!? Next thing you know, it's going to be a foot massage, a bedtime story, or a spa treatment...lol


----------



## soccer_man48420

Isn't that the truth!!





Fishslayer5789 said:


> You skin wet squirrels? What kind of shampoo do you use?
> 
> I'm hearing of shaving squirrels, bathing squirrels....what is this world coming to?!?!?!? Next thing you know, it's going to be a foot massage, a bedtime story, or a spa treatment...lol


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjohn139

Hey Guy's check us out: http://www.michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com/index.html


----------



## john warren

yup , learn that tail cutting and peeling thing. minimises the hair.
dunking in water works a bit, as does spraing them with hair spray first. but just try explaining that to momma when she catches you squirting a squirrel with her aquanet.

and batter dip them so you can't see the hair remaining and just eat the dang thing.lol


----------



## mfs686

john warren said:


> and batter dip them so you can't see the hair remaining and just eat the dang thing.lol




Or throw the pieces into a stew and turn down the lights.:lol:


----------



## HTC

old thread, old problem....while running under cold water wipe off the squirrel with a scotch brite pad or any of the abrasive pads used to scrub pans. They grab the hair right off and you don't have to scrub hard...


----------



## Bluegill

I case skin my squirrels. Make a cut from heel to heel. work skin off around feet. Hang up by back feet. Pull skin down to tail. Cut off tail. Pull skin off the rest of the way like a sock. Cut off feet. 

To clean I gut like a dear except I cut through the ribs. Careful not to cut anything open. Split the pelvic bone. Start there and pull to clean out insides.

Take it down and wash off with running water.

Bluegill


----------



## TVCJohn

Here's a great youtube on squrriel cleaning by a southern bubba. The guy does a very thorough job and explains it pretty good. He even pops the hip joint out of the socket vs chopping right thru it.


----------



## DocHoliday

You mean you don't skin the heads??? Damn that's the best part of a squirrel. :evil::lol:



Mickey Finn said:


> . Then cut off head and arms.


----------

